# Information and Resources



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Please use this thread for links to information and resources for folks with disabilities.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Outdoors Without Limits

http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Disabled Sportsman of North America

http://www.disabledsportsmenofnorthamerica.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Bowhunting for the disabled

http://www.bowhuntingbasics.com/disabled.htm


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Adaptive suppliers

http://www.pcba-inc.org/adapt-equip


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

The Physically Challenged Bowhunters of America Inc

http://www.pcba-inc.org/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Deer stand with lift

http://www.sportaid.com/handicap-electric-tree-stand.html


----------



## RollnHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

*United Foundation for Disabled Archers*

Here is a fb page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/134316576612156/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

Adaptive Outdoorsman

http://www.adaptiveoutdoorsman.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

United Foundation For Disabled Archers

http://www.uffdaclub.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 30, 2012)

Capable Partners

http://www.capablepartners.com/


----------



## j_seph (Apr 12, 2012)

I searched and talked to people for over a year to try and get my dad(Korean War Veteran) a wheelchair ramp built with nothing but dead ends. After getting in touch with Operation Homefront and through their cooperation with the Home Depot Foundation, and Home Depot in Toccoa, GA, and leaders with the Boy Scouts this ramp should be under construction at no cost within the month.
Operation Homefront Georgia
http://www.operationhomefront.net/georgia/

Home Depot Foundation
www.homedepotfoundation.org/

Boy Scouts of America
www.scouting.org/

on a side note, another big box home improvement store said they could offer basically a 10% discount and will never get my business unless just a have to case.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 14, 2012)

http://dhuntmag.com/gear/accessible-blinds/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.actiontrackchair.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.renegadewheelchairs.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2013)

http://theiscope.com/wordpress/


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 9, 2015)

*Outdoor Dream Foundation*

Outdoor Dream foundation is for kids with disability's up to 21 years of age. They blessed me with a antelope hunting trip because of my cerebral palsy to Wyoming on Wagonhound  Ranch. Here is their website and Facebook link outdoordream.org and https://m.facebook.com/The-Outdoor-Dream-Foundation-247430251961519/


----------



## Kent Prescott (Sep 18, 2018)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Please use this thread for links to information and resources for folks with disabilities.


Georgia has new or updated exemptions for residents, Homestead Exemptions/the Elderly, Disabled Persons Exemptions, Disabled Veterans Exemptions, and more. After fighting with the Cherokee County Tax Commissioner and Tax Assessor Offices for near a month now, I might have my exemptions corrected as a Disabled Veteran exemption. Depends on whether or not I signed the right application and the paperwork not being misplaced this time. I got a five year partial refund because I had filed before some 20 years, but something happened and they only gave the the Disabled Homestead Exemption. They will not go back further than five years and they don't have to do that. 
Everyone who owns property in the State of Georgia has a problem they were not aware of at all. It is called the Tax Commissioner and Tax Assessor Offices which was once only the Tax Commissioners Office. I have learned they use scare tactics in one form or the other to make the resident go away when their offices made an error or there was misinformation involved. Now they will also send you Marine Property Tax bills should your Marine Property exceed their assessed Fair Mark Value. If your Marine Property exceeds the $7500.00 cap with their assessed FMV, you will pay taxes on ALL your Marine Property.
Now, the exemptions. Each resident is responsible for checking there on property taxes and exemptions available to them, but everyone MUST check at the Tax Commissioners office at least once a year and appeal each error by 1 April I think it is. All disabled persons can apply for the Homestead and/or Disabled Persons and Disabled Veterans. You will either get the S5 and/or S5 L7 should you apply for it. You must apply in person with all disability letters, affidavits, doctor's letters, orders, DD Form 214, Social Security award letters, VA award letters, and/or other documentation confirming you are 100% disabled at the local tax offices. The elderly over 62 should apply for the Homestead Exemption. The Disabled Persons or Disabled Veterans Exemptions reduces your property taxes by some 40% or more in some cases. County office told me it is our RESPONSIBILITY to check the laws, exemptions, and codes as often as they like because after May 15th this year you cannot appeal, unless they were in error.
Don't be afraid to fight for your rights in a Christian manner, but they tried several scare tactics with me, in my humble opinion. And, it still isn't over. They over assessed two of my three boats by some $5400.00. Like a 14 foot Polar Craft Jon boat with a 50 hp motor, the boat didn't have a motor, was assessed at $6995.00 because I did not put a value on the tax return??? Didn't call, didn't mail, or anything, just assessed the boat and motor(which was NOT on the boat) at that FMV. A 50 hp motor would most likely sink the boat. So, now they want $157.00+ in taxes on the three boats. They didn't even apply the S5 L7 exemption. 
Christians do not do such things to their God fearing brethren, but the employees of the tax offices will do anything to get YOUR HARD earned money. God bless and be with you all.


----------

